# (MI) Locali dove andare a CACCIA di MILF



## Paolo78mi (28 Maggio 2018)

Ebbene si, a parte quelli scontatissimi : i MILFODROMMI (discoteche per tardone)

Dove secondo voi si possono trovare dei buoni MATCH (a Milano) con donne sole single "non alla fame/alla canna del gas", che desiderino un 40enne Single del quale magari INNAMORARSI ? 

Evitiamo anche i canonini incontri per Single che reputo terrificanti ...
Dai su consigli ...

A me piace broccoleggiare, ma dal PC ho già notato esser difficile trovar la persona giusta...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ebbene si, a parte quelli scontatissimi : i MILFODROMMI (discoteche per tardone)
> 
> Dove secondo voi si possono trovare dei buoni MATCH (a Milano) con donne sole single "non alla fame/alla canna del gas", che desiderino un 40enne Single del quale magari *INNAMORARSI* ?
> 
> ...


 mi stupisci, la vuoi innamorata, il tuo ego non ha limiti:rotfl::rotfl:

Non saprei consigliarti. Non faccio parte di quel giro


----------



## Mariben (28 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ebbene si, a parte quelli scontatissimi : i MILFODROMMI (discoteche per tardone)
> 
> Dove secondo voi si possono trovare dei buoni MATCH (a Milano) con donne sole single "non alla fame/alla canna del gas", che desiderino un 40enne Single del quale magari INNAMORARSI ?
> 
> ...



Prova alla Rinascente...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ebbene si, a parte quelli scontatissimi : i MILFODROMMI (discoteche per tardone)
> 
> Dove secondo voi si possono trovare dei buoni MATCH (a Milano) con donne sole single "non alla fame/alla canna del gas", che desiderino un 40enne Single del quale magari INNAMORARSI ?
> 
> ...


Pelledoca all’idroscalo .


----------



## ologramma (28 Maggio 2018)

a roma c'è il palacavicchi dove si rimorchiano le tardone dovresti venire in trasferta ogni tanto:sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pelledoca all’idroscalo .


Anche un filino di nausea


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche un filino di nausea


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Chi cerca trova quello che cerca.
Pensa a quelle che trovano Paolo


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi stupisci, la vuoi innamorata, il tuo ego non ha limiti:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non saprei consigliarti. Non faccio parte di quel giro


La vorrei tendente all'innamoramento... poi per il resto "GHE PENSI MI" 

(una volta vidi una foto su di un blog di una giovane fotografa, ritraeva un palloncino bianco con la scritta : EGO -> bellissima... mi si addice)


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Prova alla Rinascente...


ahahahahah alla Rinascente ??? ma ci dovrei andare di pomeriggio... 

Ogni tanto provo al supermercato orario limite over 19:00 ... li si trovano le Vere Single ...


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pelledoca all’idroscalo .


Conosco, ma mai stato... ci andata una tale Barbara, ricordo ancora che la prima foto che mi mandò era dall'alto in basso dove si vedevano tutte le MINNE belle abbondantine... e la sua faccia da EBETE in stile... cosa c'è di male, sono vestita


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahah alla Rinascente ??? ma ci dovrei andare di pomeriggio...
> 
> Ogni tanto provo al supermercato orario limite over 19:00 ... li si trovano le Vere Single ...


al mattino presto trovi le mamne


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Maggio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> a roma c'è il palacavicchi dove si rimorchiano le tardone dovresti venire in trasferta ogni tanto:sonar:


ahahahahah con tutte le buche che avete ... non cadrò rovinosamente a TERA ? :rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Chi cerca trova quello che cerca.
> Pensa a quelle che trovano Paolo


Io attiro solo le "Sposate" le tardone "Single" oppure le coetanee che non lo vedono da anni... ahahahahahah

Le migliori sono "le Sposate", perchè hanno poco tempo e vogliono far tutto !!! (eheheheheheh)

io le definirei anche "le ottimizzatrici" eheheheheheh


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> al mattino presto trovi le mamne


Il Momento migliore per broccolare al supermercato è dalle 10:00 alle 12:00 li si trovano le vere Cacciatrici in cerca di BRATWURST ...


La *bratwurst* è una salsiccia tipica della cucina tedesca, a base di carne di vitello, manzo, o più comunemente maiale :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (28 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahah con tutte le buche che avete ... non cadrò rovinosamente a TERA ? :rotfl:


le buche c'erano anche comandavano gli altri sinistra e destra indistintamente, bisognerebbe che la gente leggesse cosa scrivono su internet chi comanda adesso per rimangiarsi tutte le sciocchezze che scrivono i giornali asserviti al potere .
Ero ironico per il palacavicchi ma non tanto perchè li si rimorchia di brutto era un consiglio dato che ti vanti delle conquiste così avresti incrementato le tacche :sonar:


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Il Momento migliore per broccolare al supermercato è dalle 10:00 alle 12:00 li si trovano le vere Cacciatrici in cerca di BRATWURST ...
> 
> 
> La *bratwurst* è una salsiccia tipica della cucina tedesca, a base di carne di vitello, manzo, o più comunemente maiale :carneval:


 mai fatta la spesa a quell'ora, mi fido sulla parola. Ho sempre creduto che in quella fascia oraria ci fossero solo pensionati.


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Maggio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> le buche c'erano anche comandavano gli altri sinistra e destra indistintamente, bisognerebbe che la gente leggesse cosa scrivono su internet chi comanda adesso per rimangiarsi tutte le sciocchezze che scrivono i giornali asserviti al potere .
> Ero ironico per il palacavicchi ma non tanto perchè li si rimorchia di brutto era un consiglio dato che ti vanti delle conquiste così avresti incrementato le tacche :sonar:


Mi viene scomodo venir fino a ROMA... ci verrei SOLO per una Buona MILFONA piena de Grana!!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mai fatta la spesa a quell'ora, mi fido sulla parola. Ho sempre creduto che in quella fascia oraria ci fossero solo pensionati.


Vieni Ginevra Vieni bella scollata e soffermati un po' nel reparto freschi... cosi si irrigidiscono i capezzoli... 

ARGH


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Vieni Ginevra Vieni bella scollata e soffermati un po' nel reparto freschi... cosi si irrigidiscono i capezzoli...
> 
> ARGH


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pelledoca all’idroscalo .


Cacchio ero Giovedi a Milano ... Grazie per l'informazione [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> View attachment 13592


ma ma non sono messa così male!!!! B....do


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Vieni Ginevra Vieni bella scollata e soffermati un po' nel reparto freschi... cosi si irrigidiscono i capezzoli...
> 
> ARGH


 che fai sosti  li in attesa di vederne qualcuno  rizzarsi?


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Il Momento migliore per broccolare al supermercato è dalle 10:00 alle 12:00 li si trovano le vere Cacciatrici in cerca di BRATWURST


Vedi perché nessuno mi caga al supermercato. Ci vado sempre dopo le 17.


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Vedi perché nessuno mi caga al supermercato. Ci vado sempre dopo le 17.


Orario dei Single per andare al Supermercato per un broccolamento SICURO : 

Dopo le 19:30 (tanto fino alle 20:30 di solito sono aperti)

Presentarsi in tenuta da ufficio (tailleur e tacchi, mi raccomando la camicetta scollata e la fila di perle al collo e/o gli orecchini di perle) con la testa fra le nuvole, il cellulare in mano, e 

chiedere... 
chiedere... 
sempre chiedere consigli... 

al primo uomo interessante, che passa di li, lanciare una domanda nell'etere e domandarsi sul dafarsi su di un tipo determinato di *sugo al ragù di cinghiale*, tenendo in mano un vasetto di *pesto alla genovese* chiedere lumi sulla pesantezza di tale sugo, se meglio preferire la lepre al cinghiale, tutto ciò deve avvenire in maniera molto professionale, fissando con faccia da ebete negli occhi il "malcapitato" come per dire "ho ragione vero" 

eheheheheheheheheheh
Lui alto della sua conoscenza culinaria, vi verrà in soccorso ben volentieri facendosi portavoce dei diritti delle foglie di basilico VS il ragù eheheheheheheheh
 [MENTION=4050]all[/MENTION]



Ieri tornavamo da pranzo io e tre colleghi rigorosamente a piedi, una ragazza in bici chiede permesso, io mi giro per veder e lasciarla passare, era una ragazza normalissima, piccolo incrocio di sguardi un sorriso e penso "molto bene". 
la stessa si ferma più avanti di 50 metri, la raggiungiamo, e con una scusa mi ferma e mi chiede lumi su come ha legato la bicicletta al palo e se potevo dar un occhio per verificarne l'efficacia... (essendo ciclista a cui da poco hanno rubato una bici mi appropinquo, ma non ce l'avevo scritto in fronte).

Morale guardo la catena e la bici, e per la fretta, la ragazza aveva legato la catena al palo... dimenticando di avvolgere la bici - ahahahahahahahahhaha

a volte la fretta !!! cara GIOIA...
tutto sto cinema per venir in contatto...:rotfl:


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Orario dei Single per andare al Supermercato per un broccolamento SICURO :
> 
> Dopo le 19:30 (tanto fino alle 20:30 di solito sono aperti)
> 
> ...


Mi sono stancata solo a leggerti. Non ce la potrei fare neanche volendo.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Maggio 2018)

Io fossi in te rivaluterei il sesso coniugale. È meno faticoso e risparmi, perché non devi passare le giornate al supermercato.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ebbene si, a parte quelli scontatissimi : i MILFODROMMI (discoteche per tardone)
> 
> Dove secondo voi si possono trovare dei buoni MATCH (a Milano) con donne sole single "non alla fame/alla canna del gas", che desiderino un 40enne Single del quale magari INNAMORARSI ?
> 
> ...


Giusta per fare che?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Maggio 2018)

Io ogni singola cazzo di volta che leggo Paolo mi prende il magone per non avere un fratello più piccolo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ogni singola cazzo di volta che leggo Paolo mi prende il magone per non avere un fratello più piccolo


Pensa che invece io penso che ho due figli maschi e sono terrorizzata che possano diventare così


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ogni singola cazzo di volta che leggo Paolo mi prende il magone per non avere un fratello più piccolo


voglia di insegnare?


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Orario dei Single per andare al Supermercato per un broccolamento SICURO :
> 
> Dopo le 19:30 (tanto fino alle 20:30 di solito sono aperti)
> 
> ...



Tra le 19.30 e le 20.30 io al supermercato vedo una maggioranza di uomini. Mai capitato al posto della donna in rissa coi sughi il maschio indeciso tra la zucchina e la pannocchia?


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Io fossi in te rivaluterei il sesso coniugale. È meno faticoso e risparmi, perché non devi passare le giornate al supermercato.


Sono SINGLE... se in 40anni di attività non ho fatto MATCH con nessuna.. un motivo ci sarà... (ok fai 20 ahahahahah)


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ogni singola cazzo di volta che leggo Paolo mi prende il magone per non avere un fratello più piccolo


ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa che invece io penso che ho due figli maschi e sono terrorizzata che possano diventare così


A me terrorizza il fatto che si tenda a pensare che un superficiale piagnone venga tenuto in maggior conto rispetto ad un superficiale che gode e se la ride. Atteggiamento tipico delle madri, in effetti.


perplesso ha detto:


> voglia di insegnare?


No. Di divertirmi a vedere che fa.


Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Di divertirmi a vedere che fa.


in effetti sarebbe divertente. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2018)

[MENTION=7591]bluestar02[/MENTION] sei stato evocato! Prova a dire la tua.


----------

